# Photoshow of Transporter who can transport Lea...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just in case you want to see...Many are of the welcoming committee! You can click on the word album and just view photos.
http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/Pw2hS7Da


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I saw this back on Chats. It made me cry then too . What a wonderful experience, one day I'll be able to get involved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> I think I saw this back on Chats. It made me cry then too . What a wonderful experience, one day I'll be able to get involved.


Yes, you did! Ruthie is Sunshine Golden's Ruthie. I went with someone to see what a transport was like and I was blown away. I brought my camera for the heck of it. When that trailer pulled into the lot, it took my breath away.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Speaking of Ruthie!!!!! How is my favorite Queen doing?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That just made me cry with happiness seeing all the pups on their way to new homes. Great job on the video and pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Speaking of Ruthie!!!!! How is my favorite Queen doing?


That show was created in 2006. I was in awe! I haven't seen Ruthie since that day, but Ruthie leaves PawPrints on your heart if you get to meet her. She is as big a hit as Lisa. There is something about these two that make you smile when you see them coming! You would love them both...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Too cool! Maybe some day I'll get the chance to help with a transport.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> That show was created in 2006. I was in awe! I haven't seen Ruthie since that day, but Ruthie leaves PawPrints on your heart if you get to meet her. She is as big a hit as Lisa. There is something about these two that make you smile when you see them coming! You would love them both...


AW, thanks Kim <humbled>. I am one lucky chickie to have Her Maj ruling our kingdom! We just had a foster who was adopted yesterday (hurray!) and they LOVED Ruthie...she was a total ham while they were here. I told my husband to pat them down for an extra leash before they leave because they wanted to kidnap Ruthie!

I promise new pix of her Maj soon! I am sick at the moment with a bad head cold :yuck:...so I'm all about the "instant gratification" right now. Anything involving more than 3 steps seems daunting! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Just in case you want to see...Many are of the welcoming committee! You can click on the word album and just view photos.
> http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/Pw2hS7Da


I just watched that again! Oh man...so many memories! All of those dogs (who were ours) all found fantastic homes. Also Her Maj is SO much heavier there than now! I forget how much weight she's lost. She went from over 90 pounds to about 75 now. That has made such a tremendous difference in her mobility!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never forget that day, Lisa. Those pups must be big now. Ruthie just made me, smile! I'm so happy to hear the dogs were all adopted.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a good photoshow, Kim. Did I see Christi in those pictures? How many dogs were on that transport? Did it involve other rescue groups also? Sorry for all the questions . When Vanilla came up on transport(Labs4Rescue) from Louisiana, last spring, she was in a van and there were only 2 other people meeting the transport in that location (Putnam, CT) and then the van was on it's way to N.H.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That was a good photoshow, Kim. Did I see Christi in those pictures? How many dogs were on that transport? Did it involve other rescue groups also? Sorry for all the questions . When Vanilla came up on transport(Labs4Rescue) from Louisiana, last spring, she was in a van and there were only 2 other people meeting the transport in that location (Putnam, CT) and then the van was on it's way to N.H.


A number of people we know were in those photos. Names have been changed to protect the innocent...LOL

I can't remember how many dogs were on the transport, but it was clean and all the dogs came off in great shape. I don't think CT was the first stop, but I know it wasn't the last. 

There were other rescues waiting for dogs. I believe Great Dog Rescue may have had some dogs on the transport, too. I think there was also a Lab group, but not Labs4Rescue.

When this trailer and truck pull in, it takes your breath away. I expected some little van...Being there can really bring you to tears...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Great Photoshow!!

Which one are you????


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wow!*



Kimm said:


> Just in case you want to see...Many are of the welcoming committee! You can click on the word album and just view photos.
> http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/Pw2hS7Da


You are talented!
That song got to me. My 15 year old Amber is gone 4 1/2 years. I love the pets I have now but there was no one like her!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> Great Photoshow!!
> 
> Which one are you????


I was behind the camera!

We can never replace those we've lost Judi...I miss my Sparky, too.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I hate it*

when someone says you can "replace" a dog.
Chloe is my "Memorial" dog. Her middle name is "Amber"!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> when someone says you can "replace" a dog.
> Chloe is my "Memorial" dog. Her middle name is "Amber"!


There is nothing in life that we have ever loved, longed, or cared for, that can be "replaced", not even the memories...


----------

